#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  Penang Batu Ferringhi Beach

## dirtydog

Batu Ferringhi or "Foreigners rock" as it translates is Penangs most famous beach, its main income was derived from fishing, but nowadays it is mainly from the tourists.
During the 2004 tsunami no one was killed here due to the life guards warning people, so maybe lifeguards are a good idea that Thailand etc could think about?

The sea is a bit murky, doubt if it is pollution as they have a jelly fish problem during the rainy season, probably just the currents or something like that, the sand isn't fine and powdery like talcum powder, but hell it is clean and the beach isn't covered in litter, which again is something Thailand might like to consider, swimming with plastic bags brushing up against you isn't my idea of fun.

The beach has a few jetskis and banana boats that you can rent, the swimming areas are bouyed off to make it safer for swimmers.

Anyway to get to Batu Ferringhi from Georgetown, you can get a taxi for about 25 ringgit, you can rent a motorbike for the day, this is probably what I will do next time as there are a load of smaller beaches on the way and some fantastic houses built on the hills by the coastline in Penang, or you can get the bus for 2 ringgit, there are 3 different buses that go to Batu Ferringhi and take about 30 minutes, they all stop around the Komtar building but in different areas, the number 11 is a non air con old bus thing that stops in the bus depot under the Komtar, the U101 and U105 stop outside the Komtar, these are both new and have air con, if it is a bit warm then get the air con ones.

Batu Ferringhi is a bit more upmarket than Georgetown with international hotels like Holiday Inn and others on the beach front, places like Park Royal next door to it with 5 star restaurants, this is also the place to get a taxi if you want to go back to Georgetown or to the airport, but there are also some guesthouses dotted around including places like Baba Guest house, Ali's Guesthouse and Victors Guesthouse with single rooms starting from 30 ringgit per night which is more expensive than anything similar in Georgetown.

A stream running into the sea at Batu Ferringhi.

*Penang Visa Run Page
**Malaysia News Headlines*
*Penang News Headlines*
*Malaysia Weather Forecasts*
*World Time Zones*
*Currency Convertor*



The beach, don't look too shabby does it.





Too hot in the late afternoon so it's the air con bus back to the Komtar in Georgetown.



Next stop the restaurants and bars, they got both on the beach and the main road, from Lebanese to Italian to Thai and Indian, yep they got loads of food and restaurants.

*Batu Ferringhi Map*

----------


## Happyman

> .
> 
> A stream running into the sea at Batu Ferringhi.


 There are several streams like this - all clean water
Get down there just as the tide turns from full tide with a ultra light spinning rod and the smallest lure you can get.
The streams swarm with yellowtail mullet up to 2 kg and you are into the best fun out of bed for the whole weekend you are there!

----------


## dirtydog

So time to eat at Batu Ferringhi, obviously the only choice are the ones on the beach, so that blew out the Lebanese restaurants chances of gaining me as a customer, actually on the beach are a few restaurants, including Italian, Thai, Indian, Chinese and Malay, as it was my first meal i went to Sunset Bistro in the hope of some beans on toast, seems beans on toast is a bit too low end for this type of restaurant though  :Sad: 

They did have some good stuff on their menu though, from sausage and mash with salad at 12 ringgit to fried anchovies with sausage at 7 ringgit.

The view aint to bad at this restaurant.



A tree house to sit in and drink your beer, notice the rope and basket to haul the beers up, nice place to spend an afternoon getting drunk.



Coffee came in a pretty smart cup, then again at 3 ringgit it should do, normal price in Georgetown is about 1.2 ringit.



Chicken nuggets, why do I eat them? there really isn't anything as bland as chicken nuggets, still it came with the sweet and spicey sauce so that sorted them out, at 6 ringgit it was pretty cheap.

----------


## terry57

You can go all the way round the island for piss all so give that a crack mate.  :Smile: 

Leaves from komtar.

----------


## dirtydog

Batu Ferringhi has every sort of food and restaurant that you could imagine, well apart from baked beans on toast  :Sad:  The Fruit Of The Lebanon was closed so no kebabs for me.

The Palace, this place does Western and Indian Cuisine, well thats what the sign says.



Eden Seafood Village, looks like a traditional Thai restaurant, this is next door to the Ship Restaurant, the Eden has live shows of an evening, most of the restaurants in Batu Ferringhi were aimed at evenings rather than catering to the lunchtime crowd.



The Ship claims to have the best steak in Town, this is right on the beach, good knows how much it cost to set this restaurant up.



A canon to protect the Ship from the invading hordes.

----------

